# Quick question: shower drain gaskets



## MANGINA (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm putting a new fibreglass shower base in and have a quick question about my shower drain gaskets.

I bought a pretty standard 2 piece drain. The only question I have is about the gaskets. The drain has one rubber gasket and one anti-friction gasket. Where exactly do these 2 gaskets go?

From what I've read, I use the rubber gasket below the shower, but where does the friction gasket go? I'm assuming below the shower pan, but does it go between the pan and the rubber gasket, or below the rubber gasket? Or do I need it at all? I have complete access under the shower and I'll be connecting new pipes and a P trap after the shower is installed.

Sorry, there weren't any instructions with the drain. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Slide the rubber gaskit over the treads on the drain and drop it in.
The friction washer goes on the bottom under the show so as your tightning up the nut it does not drag on the bottom of the shower as it's turning.


----------



## MANGINA (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

silicone or putty on the top, rubber and friction ring on the bottom.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

joecaption said:


> Slide the rubber gaskit over the treads on the drain and drop it in.
> The friction washer goes on the bottom under the show so as your tightning up the nut it does not drag on the bottom of the shower as it's turning.


No.


Both gaskets go below......


Order : 

Shower Drain ---> Putty -----> Shower base ----- > Rubber gasket ----> Friction gasket -----> Brass nut


----------



## MANGINA (Feb 29, 2012)

Alan said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Both gaskets go below......
> ...


Do you think putty is better than silicone? I just want to know what to pick up.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

both go underneath, rubber against the bottom of the shower base and 

the friction washer against the nut. 

the friction ring is to keep the nut from pushing the rubber gasket out as 

you tighten the nut.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

MANGINA said:


> Do you think putty is better than silicone? I just want to know what to pick up.


Yes I do. If you ever have to reset the drain, and you have to clean off silicone, you will jump off a building.

Putty is the way to go.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Slide the rubber gaskit over the treads on the drain and drop it in.
> The friction washer goes on the bottom under the show so as your tightning up the nut it does not drag on the bottom of the shower as it's turning.


 joe ...putty on flange slide through shower....under unit rubber gasket to bottom of shower paper gasket to rubber...:yes: locking nut.....in that order...ben sr ..


----------

